# Should I use a Compund Mitre Saw for Cutting 3" ABS Plastic



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

We use PVC here, but I cut that with a reciprocating saw (sawzall) or a chop saw. Sometimes holding the pipe tightly is a bit of a PIA, but IMO its still the easiest way. You could see if you could find an abrasive blade for your miter saw (I'm sure you can) and use that. It will cut that ABS nicely.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I have used a miter saw in the past and it will work. It should cut fast enough to avoid melting. The two problems are, the chips flying off the blade are sharp, so wear face and eye protection. Other problem is holding the pipe tightly against the fence. If it gets loose, it could fly across the room or into you.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i bought an expensive compound miter saw, Bosch. really love the thing..

i used it for cutting ABS all the time. all sorts of sizes, no problem whatsoever.

Knucklez


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I use a power miter saw to cut plastic pipe a lot. Use a fine toothed carbide tipped blade. One with a negative rake angle is best. I never use the same blade for cutting wood. An abrasive blade is NOT the thing to use. The plastic will melt into the blade surface and become a mess. Cut all of your stubby pieces off of long lengths first. You don't want to be trying to cut short pieces with your fingers that close to the blade.


----------



## djrussell (Jun 23, 2009)

i have a craftsman miter box that's really similar to this one. maybe the same OEM....
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00972686000P?keyword=miter+box

it works fine for 3" pipe. maybe more but that's the biggest i've tried so far. i imagine any $15 miter box will work well.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i used the default 60 tooth blade that came with the saw. i also use it for wood. never noticed any problems. i guess, some melting of the plastic, but that didn't bother anything that i can see. just de-burred the rim of the pipe when i was done (using a complicated finger wipe down technique) and bob's your uncle.

Knucklez


----------



## K.M.G (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you for the replies I have a few options i can try now


----------

